# People age 20 - 35: Interested in fishing in and around Bangkok?



## janainai (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey guys 

I am new to this forum, 28 and a freelancing graphic designer, still based in Germany, but with many trips to Thailand and a planned expatriation in the next 2 to 3 years.

Me and my boyfriend love fishing and we have read so much about the fishing possibilities in and around Bangkok, but we couldn´t find an operator who is specialized on a younger audience and/or maybe combined with a hostel/hotel package, to stay with a group of people our age with the same interest.
Now my question: Are people here, in the age group 20something to starting 30s, who are interested in fishing and fishing trips in and around Bangkok?
If so, do you guys now operators who cater to a younger fishing interested target audience besides those retired guys and family dads? ^^ Maybe with like a party boat option, where you can have a fun day at or on the water? :confused2:

We are coming back to Thailand in about 1 months and having a few options would be awesome!
Maybe we can build a group here and go fishing together, if you guys are around from September till November 

Hope to see some replies & thank you in advance!
Jana


----------



## zend (Sep 7, 2016)

If you ever come to pattaya lookup castaway fishing park. Its owned by a 30 something expat. Great venue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

